# Help - DTC = 16684- Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire



## variable26 (Apr 29, 2003)

With help of a fellow Vortex member (Flair.14) and his VAG-COM, I was able to get my get the DTC's for my 2000 Bora
They are :
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire
16688 - Cyl.4 Misfire Detected
16826 - EVAP Emission Contr.Sys. (small leak) Leak Detected.
History:
CEL came on yesterday morning. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Oil changed the day before. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I had the timing belt replaced last month. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Changed the MAF 6 months ago. 
Anyone ever have these codes? Could the Cyl.4 Misfire be from when the timing belt was replaced ? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Help - DTC = 16684- Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire (BlueBora)*

"Cylinder 4 misfires" is used almost like the General Protection Fault in Microsoft Windows. But, it could be caused by a number of things. The code gets thrown when raw gas is detected in the exhaust. You could need to replace or regap your plugs, replace your plug wires, replace the o2 sensor, replace the MAF, etc.
The reason you get a CEL is because the fault has an effect on emissions.
What mods do you have?



_Modified by JettaRed at 8:43 AM 5-3-2003_


----------



## variable26 (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Help - DTC = 16684- Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire (JettaRed)*

Keep this a secret...







there are NO mods on my dub Yet....








With what I have read around on the Cylinder misfire DTC is that it may be the wires or the infamous COIL PACK? 
My wires and ignition coil are original. That sounds most realistic.... (and easy to fix too)
I called for prices on wires and coil and the parts guy at VW said he's been seeing lots of coil failures on the MkIV's that have higher mileage like my Bora... 
As I stated before I did change the MAF about 10000kms (6000 miles?) ago. I hope it is not gone or dirty again.
Would the _16688 - Cyl.4 Misfire Detected_ code cause the _16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire_ code? 
Thanks!! 



_Modified by BlueBora at 2:46 PM 5-3-2003_


----------



## Cubix (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Help - DTC = 16684- Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire (BlueBora)*

Well








In my opinion, if it was the coil pack (which I had a problem with) you'd get more then a cyl. 4 misfires.
I'd say best bet is to change plugs and wires, maybe cap and rotor.
If you don't want to go through that right away you could buy a spark plug wire tester for about $3.50 US dollars and test out the cyl 4 wire.


----------



## variable26 (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Help - DTC = 16684- Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire (Cubix)*

Just brought my car down to my mechanic's... he figures it's the wires.
He reset my codes. I'll wait until the CEL comes on again to see if it comes on again.
I am still tryiing to figure out the _16826 - EVAP Emission Contr.Sys. (small leak) Leak Detected._ problem though. 
Anybody got some thing better than this :
_The EVAP leak detection pump code more than likely caused the other 
code. What I've usually seen cause this is the vacuum hose that runs along 
the airbox rubs away next to the serp belt or it is simply dry rotted and 
cracks in half. This a pretty thick vacuum hose not to be confused with two other 
thin hoses that are near it. The leak detection pump should be located under 
the air box so it is not difficult to trace it's vacuum lines. Good luck 
and glad I could help._ 
Cubix... there is not a rotor and cap on the MkIV's (i don't think) It's all handled by the Ignition Coil. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cubix (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Help - DTC = 16684- Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire (BlueBora)*

I see








My mistake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You learn something new every day


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Help - DTC = 16684- Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire (BlueBora)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueBora* »_
Would the _16688 - Cyl.4 Misfire Detected_ code cause the _16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire_ code? 
Thanks!! 
_Modified by BlueBora at 2:46 PM 5-3-2003_

Yes, you usually (always?) see one with the other. The other code about the leak could be caused by a loose gas cap.


----------



## variable26 (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Help - DTC = 16684- Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire (JettaRed)*

If it's the wires.... should I get the OEM wires or "Performance" ones?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Help - DTC = 16684- Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire (BlueBora)*

Get OEM from http://www.vwparts.com for about $40 a set, part 06A905409F. Or get a set from Magnecor, 8.5mm KV85s, part number 45356, for about $77. The Magnecor seem more durable. OEM wires are fragile.


----------



## variable26 (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Help - DTC = 16684- Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_Get OEM from http://www.vwparts.com for about $40 a set, part 06A905409F. Or get a set from Magnecor, 8.5mm KV85s, part number 45356, for about $77. The Magnecor seem more durable. OEM wires are fragile.

What about Neuspeed? is it just paying for the "name"??


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: Help - DTC = 16684- Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire (BlueBora)*

Just paying for a name, especially on a stock car. Even on my modified 2.0 I used standard cheapo wires.


----------



## variable26 (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Help - DTC = 16684- Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire (AllMotor8v)*

Update...
I reset the CEL and it has not come back on yet. It's going to be raining here tonight and pretty much the rest of the week. If the CEL comes back on because of humidity/moisture .... will this be a sure sign of it being the wires needing replacement?
Also... Does anyone else have anymore recommendations for anything other than OEM wire types and Magnecor's wires?
thanks all,


----------

